# One Mans Trash Is Another Mans Enlargers



## Dave Colangelo (Jul 18, 2017)

So my local lab was throwing some stuff away....






Im waiting on them to see if they can find the power supplies for the saunders units so they are untested as of now. I have never done any dark room work, so let the mayhem begin...


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## limr (Jul 18, 2017)

SCORE!


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 18, 2017)

I think that deserves a "You Suck" award.  I had a Beseler 23CII when I was younger.  But went to slide and eventually sold it.  I want to get back into B&W though.  Still have all my 35mm and 4x5.  Let the Bronica's go, and now regretting it.

Nice score.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice.....

Side note, just had a customer yesterday wanting to give his darkroom away for free. That makes 6 darkrooms peeps have given away in the last 4 months.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 18, 2017)

You suck.


----------



## terri (Jul 18, 2017)

Happy dance time!!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 18, 2017)

Yup, it's just junk now ... that's how I got a 4x5 Durst enlarger for $0.00.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Yup, it's just junk now ... that's how I got a 4x5 Durst enlarger for $0.00.



Same with my Beseler 45M. And most of the other darkroom gear I now have. Junk. Paid $0.00 for it.  And I love it all.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jul 18, 2017)

I love when people hand out film gear for free!


----------



## compur (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes. It's all the rage. It's the thing to do. It's cool. People everywhere are giving away their film photo gear. Nobody makes film anymore so it's all worthless anyway.


----------



## Dave Colangelo (Jul 26, 2017)

The power supplies and timers were located last night (in the shops storage unit) and the mayhem ensued not to long after.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 26, 2017)

You Suck!


----------



## OldManJim (Jul 28, 2017)

nice save - have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 9, 2017)

You're all too far away or I could send the boxes of fuji crystal archive I've got left in the loft along with some beautiful 'oriental' (cant remember the brand) mono paper which always reminded me of leather for some reason, plus paper safes, loupes etc etc etc, my old bronica S2A is up there too, sadly it no longer triggers flash through the sync and the 80mm lens with it doesn't hold position on the F stops due to me losing the ball bearing after it had jammed the mechanism but it was a beautiful tool back in its day and produced excellent quality shots.

God knows what people here have done with darkroom equipt, I never hear of any going cheap or free or I'd start tinkering again.


----------



## yamaha pat (Aug 9, 2017)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about (yet). But I can feel the excitement can't wait to get there.


----------



## Dave Colangelo (Aug 18, 2017)

So I have done another 2 rounds of printing so far. Got the trays in, some Ilford Multigrade Dev and MultiContrast paper. Results are Great! Well great for a noob. I have been using the Leitz focomat since I have been shooting some 35mm recently and its a bit smaller of a unit to fit in there. Dust was an issue on my last run but it was my own fault for not blowing it off before hand. 

Next up Im going to build a stand so I can but the Saunders over the toilet and get it off the ground which will help my back out a bit. 

Things I have been working on. I have the VCCE head for the Saunders which has worked great with the ilford MC paper. I'm still working to be able to know what I want before i print it. Im trying to do it all with looking at the scans but its for sure an easy way out...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 18, 2017)

I like the Ilford papers. I've usually used a proof sheet or I look at the negatives on a small lightbox I have. It also takes doing test strips til I've got a 'black' black and a 'white' white. I love printing... I like playing with the dodgette set.


----------

